# Income Tax USA & UK - Do I pay both?



## MrRobot (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello all,

I am a UK citizen who moved to California, USA, around a year and a half ago and am now a green card holder/permanent resident.

My old company in London, UK wish to hire me for a period of three weeks and would be paying the money into my UK bank account. I would be on payroll and under contract.

My question is, will I be required to pay tax both in the UK and here in the US? I have tried to research this and so far all I am sure about is that I will need to file the income and pay the tax here in the US.

Any information would be very much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where your employer is located or where you are paid has no bearing on your US tax situation.

When you moved out of the UK, did you file forms with the UK tax office to inform them that you are no longer resident in the UK? As I understand it, you need to do this to take yourself off the UK tax rolls. (But I'm sure someone here must have more experience and can clarify.)

Basically, you will need to declare the income and pay taxes in the US on the earnings. BUT if you also have to pay tax (income tax) in the UK, you can take the Foreign Tax Credit (form 1116) to offset UK tax you paid against your US tax obligation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MrRobot (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you for your quick and informative reply Bev! I did indeed file the form with the UK tax office informing them that I was no longer a resident. 

I will look into the Foreign Tax credit form today and go from there!

Once again, thank you for your assistance.


----------

